# New chicks



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I picked up 6 white leghorn, 6 brown leghorn and 6 red sexlink chicks today! I'm finally a chicken person! Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

That's so cool, take a billion pictures for us!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats! That is the greatest chicken breed ever to me!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, take lots of pictures, they grow soooo fast! Sure looks like your little ones are off to a rocking start. 
My little red sex links that are 4 weeks old have surprised me with their fabulous flying skills. And a pretty impressive vertical hop.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> Yeah, take lots of pictures, they grow soooo fast! Sure looks like your little ones are off to a rocking start.
> My little red sex links that are 4 weeks old have surprised me with their fabulous flying skills. And a pretty impressive vertical hop.


You have to show me so many pictures!!!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

A few photos of the chicks


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

A few more photos


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's day three and I still have all 18 chicks! Whoohoo! They are starting to get used to me...the big hand that brings food...lol


----------

